# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Lakers (10/11)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> * vs. *  
*(0-0)*...................*(0-0) *
*
Hawaii
Tuesday October 11, 2005
10:00 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Aaron McKie | Kobe Bryant | Lamar Odom | Kwame Brown | Chris Mihm

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Jason Richardson*......................*Kobe Bryant*
</center>


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

good game. Warriors will win it I'll be watching at 10:00 pm Tuesday to see the new improved Warriors ball. :banana:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

UNLESS SOMEONE CAN SHOW ME OTHERWISE, I guess I'm listening to this game on the radio. In Southern California, there only appears to be radio broadcasts of the show--no TV (at least not live...none that I can see). 

I guess _that's_ how excited SoCal is to see their Lakers. :rofl:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Of course Warriors will win! :banana: 

By the way, wassup with that McKie picture? :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

bruindre said:


> UNLESS SOMEONE CAN SHOW ME OTHERWISE, I guess I'm listening to this game on the radio. In Southern California, there only appears to be radio broadcasts of the show--no TV (at least not live...none that I can see).
> 
> I guess _that's_ how excited SoCal is to see their Lakers. :rofl:



If you have Direct Tv u can see it on channel 654. Enjoy!


----------



## CerambyX (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey, anyone knows where to find boxscore for this game? Or atleast can someone tell me how did Biedrins play - points, rebs etc. - any information would be helpful. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I couldn't copy & paste the box score, but here's the link to a Hawaii online newspaper w/ the box score:

Warriors v. Lakers 10/11


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

nice gamethread, halfbreed!

you can watch highlights on nba.com/warriors, warriors are SO SPECTACULAR! BD with a great fastbreak jam, Jrich off the backboard from baron davis, wow!


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

That first quarter was crazy for the Warriors. Baron was spectacular early and it looked like the W's were gonna smoke LA. But LA buckled down and let Kobe go off and then kept Odom in for the end of the game vs. our bench to ensure the win for them.

Some personal observations... Foyle looked great and played hard. He was a blocking machine and even blocked Mihm's running hook shot. When the game goes half-court i always feel confident having him out there defensively. Murphy's 3pt range hasn't left him nor has his rebounding prowess. JRich can obviously still sky, but his ball-handling still seemed to be a weak point. MikeD looked about the same, both the good and bad aspects of his game. Pietrus had 13pts but is still such a ball-hog out there sometimes. I feel like he just wants to shoot the ball or drive every time he catches the ball. Cabarkapa looks very skilled for his size but gets too gung-ho and careless with his bonus ability of being able to handle the ball. Biedrins didnt really contribute much. Ellis is quick but i fear for him going to the hole because he looks so fragile. 

I really wished that Taft and Diogu were able to play because the W's absence of a low post weapon is so glaring. Run and gun is defintely entertaining, but when the ball gets stopped we need shooters and post play.

So as it stands, the 8th seed will definitely be the goal IMO. Good luck guys!!! :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Lakers 101 Warriors 93*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Since I did it for the Lakers, I'll go ahead and post it here.. 

Boxscore

(Had to do it myself since you couldnt copy it!)

<pre>
Name MIN	FG	FT	REB	AST	STL	PF	PTS
Murphy 31	3/6	0/2	11	0	1	1	8
Davis 24	3/9	10/11	1	7	2	3	17
Richardson	27	6/13	1/1	4	3	0	1	14
Foyle 19	3/3	3/4	3	0	0	4	9
Dunleavy	27	2/8	1/2	4	1	2	4	6
Miles 6	0/1	0/0	2	1	0	0	0
Pietrus 23	3/10	5/7	4	0	1	4	13
Fisher 20	1/5	6/8	1	2	2	5	8
Ellis 12	1/7	1/2	0	1	1	0	4
Cabarkapa	13	3/5	2/3	4	0	0	3	8
Bedriens	21	0/0	1/2	6	1	0	6	1
N'Diaye 4	0/0	3/4	2	0	0	3	3
Cheaney 13	0/3	2/2	2	0	0	1	2 
</pre>

3-Point Goals - Golden State 8-27 (Murphy 2/4, Pietrus 2/5, Ellis 1/4, Richardson 1/4, Dunleavy 1/4, Davis 1/5, Fisher 0/1)
Blocked Shots - Golden State 6 (Foyle 5)
Turnover - Golden State 21
Technicals - Cabarkapa
Attendance - 7,303


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That off backboard alley from Diddy to J. Rich was nasty.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Looks like Kobe went off against us for 28. Not a good sign for our D this year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol. Kobe is gonna average 28. He'll get that on everyone.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> lol. Kobe is gonna average 28. He'll get that on everyone.


True, but he scored 28 in 27 mins on 10-19 shooting.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

baron davis looks old........... real old.


----------



## CerambyX (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys for posting boxscore. 
Looks like Biedrins still have troubles with fouls. But I hope he did good job in D, since he didn't made any shot...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> That first quarter was crazy for the Warriors. Baron was spectacular early and it looked like the W's were gonna smoke LA. But LA buckled down and let Kobe go off and then kept Odom in for the end of the game vs. our bench to ensure the win for them.


Actually LA put Odom in the fourth because our backup player Luke Walton went down with a pulled ham-string, in which he will miss 2-6 weeks for. Of course the Lakers could have thrown in anyone, but I think they wanted Odom to get back into the role of passing. Considering the first half he didn't really look all that spectacular, and he needs to get ready for the regular season.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Actually LA put Odom in the fourth because our backup player Luke Walton went down with a pulled ham-string, in which he will miss 2-6 weeks for. Of course the Lakers could have thrown in anyone, but I think they wanted Odom to get back into the role of passing. Considering the first half he didn't really look all that spectacular, and he needs to get ready for the regular season.


Now that you mention it, i'm sure that Odom is the only guy that needs to get ready for the regular season... you know, even though it was close and GS was playing their bench squad... and yeah they could've played some other guys to evaluate for roster cuts and such but, you know, Odom needs to get ready and all that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Now that you mention it, i'm sure that Odom is the only guy that needs to get ready for the regular season... you know, even though it was close and GS was playing their bench squad... and yeah they could've played some other guys to evaluate for roster cuts and such but, you know, Odom needs to get ready and all that.


 :rotf: 

Oh god. Here we go.. It's a pre-season game. I'm not sure if you know why they don't count against your record..... But it probably has to do with these games being about roster adjustments. The Lakers were winning when Odom came in, so stop the crying. First of all, we had some of are most horrific players out in the fourth, including but not limited to Cook (Who actually ran into his own teammate last night, causing him to get stitches), Slava (the most pathetic player in the NBA), and Sasha... I don't even need to go into him, his reputation says it all. 

Odom started playing this role a little last season, and looked horrible. So he is the main concern for the Lakers season.... I know its hard to understand, but we need Odom to be a good ball mover. And get ready for this information bomb..... More practice means... HE MIGHT GET BETTER! WOW!!

Quit crying, Lakers were winning when Luke got hurt and went out, and they were really winning after he went out. Made no difference anyway, because it was a preseason game, and itself is really not worth crying about.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Oh god. Here we go.. It's a pre-season game. I'm not sure if you know why they don't count against your record..... But it probably has to do with these games being about roster adjustments. The Lakers were winning when Odom came in, so stop the crying. First of all, we had some of are most horrific players out in the fourth, including but not limited to Cook (Who actually ran into his own teammate last night, causing him to get stitches), Slava (the most pathetic player in the NBA), and Sasha... I don't even need to go into him, his reputation says it all.
> 
> ...


Not crying so squash that. I was just exposing the real reason Odom was out there in the 4th. It was pretty obvious, but if u wanna spin it differently you're welcome to try, i just wont buy it. You're trying to say he was working on handling the ball? Oh jeez. What player did he have on the floor with him that would simulate that role for him during the regular season?? You probably dont even understand what that means. LA had the lead but without Odom do you really think you would have kept it? Yeah i know it was just pre-season, but Phil Jackson still wanted that W didn't he? That's what made me laugh... not cry... 2 different things.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Not crying so squash that. I was just exposing the real reason Odom was out there in the 4th. It was pretty obvious, but if u wanna spin it differently you're welcome to try, i just wont buy it. You're trying to say he was working on handling the ball? Oh jeez. What player did he have on the floor with him that would simulate that role for him during the regular season?? You probably dont even understand what that means. LA had the lead but without Odom do you really think you would have kept it? Yeah i know it was just pre-season, but Phil Jackson still wanted that W didn't he? That's what made me laugh... not cry... 2 different things.



This is the first time that Odom is supposed to play this position in the real triangle. Last season because we had no backup PF, that was Odom's role all season but maybe five games or so that were disasters worse than tonight's preseason game. 

It's simple, last season when the Lakers lost Rudy T, and Frank took over he implemented the triangle offense. Odom remained at the 4, even though people suspected that he would ultimately become a 3 if Phil Jackson was to return. There was no "simulation" really, because the Lakers didn't have enough players that could fill any other roles other than small forwards. In fact, they still have way to many SF. This off-season started very recently. It's only a month before the season starts. Lamar Odom is being asked to learn an offense and defense that has been said takes years to learn properly, but over the course of a single month. I'm sure you have no idea how the triangle works, that's understandable It's not your team and it would probably require you to think to learn it. But trust me; it's not something he is going to pick up this month. Even Pip has said as much in recent interviews.

So when Luke, went out.. We were not going to substitute him with Slava... Why? Well... Slava doesn't play that position or any position for that matter if you ask some people. And the rest of our very lack luster bench was already out there. Lamar Odom needs practice, and experience. Why not put him out there considering he was the only 3 we had to work with, and he really needs to practice this system before the games really matter?

Since you know so much about the value of this game perhaps you can explain it to me why this preseason game meant so much to the Lakers they had to put a "ringer" in that wasn't going to come in until Walton pulled his hamstring?

Or perhaps the plot thickens.. Walton faked his injury! I understand now.. :rofl:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This is the first time that Odom is supposed to play this position in the real triangle. Last season because we had no backup PF, that was Odom's role all season but maybe five games or so that were disasters worse than tonight's preseason game.
> 
> It's simple, last season when the Lakers lost Rudy T, and Frank took over he implemented the triangle offense. Odom remained at the 4, even though people suspected that he would ultimately become a 3 if Phil Jackson was to return. There was no "simulation" really, because the Lakers didn't have enough players that could fill any other roles other than small forwards. In fact, they still have way to many SF. This off-season started very recently. It's only a month before the season starts. Lamar Odom is being asked to learn an offense and defense that has been said takes years to learn properly, but over the course of a single month. I'm sure you have no idea how the triangle works, that's understandable It's not your team and it would probably require you to think to learn it. But trust me; it's not something he is going to pick up this month. Even Pip has said as much in recent interviews.
> 
> ...


The triangle requires that Odom not only understand it's spacing, positioning, screening and pendulum passing but also line of deployment if he plays the 3. Did he 'practice' any of that when he subbed Walton in the 4th?

You're definitely trying hard to speak for Phil on this one, but the fact remains that neither of us know exactly why Phil Jackson made certain coaching moves. The obvious reason is the one that i see... and many others saw including the game announcers. Your reasoning however requires too much imagination and since i know you dont have a direct pipeline to Phil's grey matter then i'm not buying it. Oh and nice try on the 'Slava doesnt play any position that why he didn't sub.'

i'm still not saying that a pre-season game has more value than what it is, but i am suggesting that Phil put in Odom to ensure the W. Anymore theories?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> The triangle requires that Odom not only understand it's spacing, positioning, screening and pendulum passing but also line of deployment if he plays the 3. Did he 'practice' any of that when he subbed Walton in the 4th?
> 
> You're definitely trying hard to speak for Phil on this one, but the fact remains that neither of us know exactly why Phil Jackson made certain coaching moves. The obvious reason is the one that i see... and many others saw including the game announcers. Your reasoning however requires too much imagination and since i know you dont have a direct pipeline to Phil's grey matter then i'm not buying it. Oh and nice try on the 'Slava doesnt play any position that why he didn't sub.'
> 
> i'm still not saying that a pre-season game has more value than what it is, but i am suggesting that Phil put in Odom to ensure the W. Anymore theories?




I don't personally think he did. But you are right in the fact we both don't know for sure exactly what the main reason why. The Slava reference was meant as sarcasm and a joke, not to actually make a valid point. Although, if you knew anything about what you were speaking, you'd know that officially Slava plays mainly Center and sometimes PF, because he is SLOW and can't handle the ball as you heard tonight when he helped contribute to the 30 plus point deficit. Critical thinking skills often do come in handy when reading. I know its cow country up there, but I have to believe there are elementary schools right? 

Yeah, what was Phil thinking.. Not putting our backup Center slava, a 250 pound retard at the 3 to run the offense... That would have been a hoot! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Since you have no reason utterly at all to say why Phil would be interested in securing a win for last nights game, I'll end this with a quote Phil Jackson said during the third and final Lakers Championship with Shaq season. This was after they had only won like a couple of preseason games total and everyone began to panic during this time and he said...

"I probably have the worst record ever of any coach in preseason games," Jackson said. "I don't look at these games as items that are absolutely necessary to win."

Maybe he changed his view... His deep seeded hate for the Golden State Warriors just flared up and he wanted to ensure a victory. Even though he said the next day it was an ugly game and that we looked bad in almost all angles....

But whatever man, tonight the Lakers SUCKED. We didn't get back on anything, and we got blown out. Golden State is a better team in my opinion, never said otherwise. Isn't it neat that I don't need to make excuses when my team plays bad, because it is what it is? Our starters were beating your starters in the third last night; our bench was leading at least at the time in the fourth. I see no reason to make excuses. It is what it is.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I will admit to one thing... even tho everyone and his mother says that pre-season games dont mean squat, any improvments and successes that the Warriors make from here on out... including W's in pre-season... mean alot to me and other Warrior fans. GS has missed the post-season for the past gazillion years and we have high hopes for this season to emerge as a competitive team. So we're gonna be a pretty sensitive bunch i think. If you say that our D sucks or we can't post up or our fades are busted or our kicks are whack then we're gonna jump all over you. But i welcome debate. Sometimes i can hold my own; sometimes i might be just straight delusional. But we all love our teams and we all love hoops, so let's see what happens this season.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm with Joe I have high hopes for this team also and I see the improvements in the preseason and preseason does mean something, what you can expect to see in the season. Think we suck, when your teams play us get blown out. People know what the Warriors can do so lookout. I will say lookout Spurs too because we could now easily knock them out of the playoffs. I know what the Spurs can do but man these Warriors no joke.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I know its cow country up there, but I have to believe there are elementary schools right?


Cows in Oakland? I'm sure there is...somewhere. I think you've got us confused with Sacramento, bro. 

Then again, this is coming from a fanbase that'll take Los Angeles glory from a baseball team playing in Orange County...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Cows in Oakland? I'm sure there is...somewhere. I think you've got us confused with Sacramento, bro.
> 
> Then again, this is coming from a fanbase that'll take Los Angeles glory from a baseball team playing in Orange County...


Northren California is actually said to have more cows than the majority of the United states, hence surrounding the main SF/Bay/Okland areas there are so many farms with cows on them. 

They like raising Cows in that area because it's full of grass and the weather doesn't get as hot nor to cold, like say Washington and Oregon, and its not near as hot normally as as Southren California. 

Hence the overly stereotypical comment.

By the WTF does the Lakers fan base have to do with Angels wanting to rename the team? That would be me like saying, yeah well.. The raiders fans are all thug wannabe's, but what do you expect they like the Warriors?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Funny how none of LA's starters played at all in the 4th quarter of Wed nite's spanking... er, game. I guess Odom got that triangle offense down pat now and he didn't need anymore 'practice.'


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Funny how none of LA's starters played at all in the 4th quarter of Wed nite's spanking... er, game. I guess Odom got that triangle offense down pat now and he didn't need anymore 'practice.'



Actually, Odom got nailed hard in the first half of the game in the left shoulder that he RECENTLY had surgery on. He was having problems with it according to 570 AM, the Lakers radio station here in LA, as he was seen stretching it often because it started getting stiff, and frequently was seen gripping and rubbing his shoulder according to the Lakers announcer and was pulled early in the second, because it wasn't worth the risk of playing.

And since two weeks ago he wasn't even expected to play in the first few reseason games, it's probably a smart choice pulling him out when the entire team wasn't even competitive enough to make a real practice out of it. When your down by 30 points, and doing EVERYTHING on offense and defense pathetically and incorrectly, Phil probably chucked that one up to a painful experience. I don't know though, Odom might have faked the sore shoulder as well as the surgery. Cause those damn Lakers can't admit defeat! :krazy: 

GS, has a good team this season. You should try and become a little more secure with your teams place in the NBA instead of constantly looking for a reason why your team lost a preseason game. It's getting beyond Sad. You don't here me whining about GS winning, they should have won the first one to, but GS was to busy trying to make the plays look pretty than win. 

:cheers:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Actually, Odom got nailed hard in the first half of the game in the left shoulder that he RECENTLY had surgery on. He was having problems with it according to 570 AM, the Lakers radio station here in LA, as he was seen stretching it often because it started getting stiff, and frequently was seen gripping and rubbing his shoulder according to the Lakers announcer and was pulled early in game because it wasn't worth the risk of playing.
> 
> And since two weeks ago he wasn't even expected to play in the first few reseason games, it's probably a smart choice pulling him out when the entire team wasn't even competitive enough to make a real practice out of it. When your down by 30 points, and doing EVERYTHING on offense and defense pathetically and incorrectly, Phil probably chucked that one up to a painful experience. I don't know though, Odom might have faked the sore shoulder as well as the surgery. Cause those damn Lakers can't admit defeat! :krazy:
> 
> ...


Nice post, but we both know starters get pulled in garbage time regardless of the situation. I was being sarcastic, but thanks for the Odom life history. But i still stand firm on the one thing that i've been arguing all along... Odom was in that 4th to insure victory. NOT because he was practicing the triangle and NOT because putting Slava in at the 3 instead meant that he had to run the team from the 3. Those were your contentions right? FYI, i still don't buy it. That's basically the only thing i've been saying this whole time, but you seem to wanna throw insults about cows and elementary school and critical thinking and constantly assuming that i dont know this or that. Ok, i recognize your style now. I've seen it before.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Nice post, but we both know starters get pulled in garbage time regardless of the situation. I was being sarcastic, but thanks for the Odom life history. But i still stand firm on the one thing that i've been arguing all along... Odom was in that 4th to insure victory. NOT because he was practicing the triangle and NOT because putting Slava in at the 3 instead meant that he had to run the team from the 3. Those were your contentions right? FYI, i still don't buy it. That's basically the only thing i've been saying this whole time, but you seem to wanna throw insults about cows and elementary school and critical thinking and constantly assuming that i dont know this or that. Ok, i recognize your style now. I've seen it before.



:biggrin: :rotf: 

Let me ask you something, say in the fourth you had a player injury.. Your scrub backup guard went down, you had to either put Baron Davis in or Foyle in? Which would you have picked?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :biggrin: :rotf:
> 
> Let me ask you something, say in the fourth you had a player injury.. Your scrub backup guard went down, you had to either put Baron Davis in or Foyle in? Which would you have picked?


:rofllease, don't try yet another smoke screen. You have numerous guards in training camp right now. Odom was NOT your last resort. SG's are able to slide down to PG when needed, as are some SF's. Put Slava in and slide Mckie to PG or whatever. 

And to answer you question seriously... neither one would have had to go in. If Ellis went out then we'll throw another scub in there at whatever position and slide Fisher to PG. Wow, you must have really long arms because i've never seen anyone so good at reaching.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> :rofllease, don't try yet another smoke screen. You have numerous guards in training camp right now. Odom was NOT your last resort. SG's are able to slide down to PG when needed, as are some SF's. Put Slava in and slide Mckie to PG or whatever.
> 
> And to answer you question seriously... neither one would have had to go in. If Ellis went out then we'll throw another scub in there at whatever position and slide Fisher to PG. Wow, you must have really long arms because i've never seen anyone so good at reaching.


You amuse me. I was being sarcastic, but oh well. I guess I wasn't using enough smiley faces and rolling laughing icons for it to be apparent. My only reason for bring that up is because you didn't ask me why didn't the Lakers just play Sasha (who I think you originally mistook for Slava, which would explain why you are so out there), Wafer, etc.. Or one of the other SF's that might be able to run the floor, you keep talking about Slava. Why don't we just put Slava at the 3? Because Slava is a center genius. For the same reason you wouldn't run Foyle at the 3. 

The sad thing is, if the game was important for GS, perhaps they should have put Davis in the fourth or something? They didn't because the warriors coaching staff knows it's a preseason game and didn't care rather they won or lost, they were there to see who goes where, who starts and who doesn't, and why gets the axe. That's what preseason has been and always will be. 

Odom is the second most important part of the Lakers. Love him or hate him, Phil Jackson has said probably a thousands times this off-season that Odom will make the difference between making the playoffs, or finishing with 34 again. I know this is just logic speaking, which doesn't seem to flow well with your posts, but perhaps Phil wanted to see if Lamar could run the offense without Kobe in the game? Or.. Perhaps he wanted to get Odom out there practicing with the bench, since that doesn't happen much in camp.

But the truth is if Phil was so concerned with winning the preseason game that you hold so dear to your heart, he simply would have had kobe go in. Because running the offense or not, Kobe was 10-18, with 28 points in 27 minutes. Was hot when he went to the bench and would have easily wiped the floor with your bench scrubs. He went with Odom, because Odom is our starting 3, because Odom needs the practice, Because Odom has a lot more to gain than just a preseason win here. You'd think the way you talk, it was game seven of the finals. It was the first PRESEASON GAME OF THE YEAR. Maybe it's because your not used to having a good team.. Lord knows the Warriors history shows that, but I just wish you spent more time figuring out what the preseason really is about. It doesn't matter if a win in preseason is important to you personally, because the Warriors team itself probably couldn't careless.

Cheers
:cheers:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You amuse me. I was being sarcastic, but oh well. I guess I wasn't using enough smiley faces and rolling laughing icons for it to be apparent. My only reason for bring that up is because you didn't ask me why didn't the Lakers just play Sasha (who I think you originally mistook for Slava, which would explain why you should so out there), Wafer, etc.. Or one of the other SF's that might be able to run the floor, you keep talking about Slava. Why don't we just put Slava at the 3? Because Slava is a center genius. For the same reason you wouldn't run Foyle at the 3.
> 
> The sad thing is, if the game was important for GS, perhaps they should have put Davis in the fourth or something? They didn't because the warriors coaching staff knows it's a preseason game and didn't care rather they won or lost, they were there to see who goes where, who starts and who doesn't, and why gets the axe. That's what preseason has been and always will be.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... you mentioned Slava first.



> Yeah, what was Phil thinking.. Not putting our backup Center slava, a 250 pound retard at the 3 to run the offense... That would have been a hoot!


And why do you keep insisting that if Slava goes in he needs to run the offense? He can go in without running the offense you know. Or maybe you think that if you take out a player then his replacement always has to assume the duties of the person he replaces. Newsflash: players can slide positions. If i put Foyle in to replace a PG, that doesn't mean that he'll play PG. :rofl: Geez how dense can you be? You need to learn the game more. Do you even understand how substitution works? You're stuck in a mindset that if someone else were out there other than Odom then that person is gonna run the offense. Oh my God. Is that what you thought i meant? Put in Slava to play the point or run the team at the 3!?!?! Holy moly.

And dont smoke screen me again by saying "why not Kobe"? Odom was just enough to acheive the end that he wanted... after all we already emptied our bench. It's pre-season dude. It really shouldnt be that important, so why was Phil still going for the W? You say it's important to me but i'm arguing that Phil didn't wanna lose. Please post on the Warriors board more often. You really are good for laughs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Hmmm... you mentioned Slava first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I think our main problem is communication with one another. Perhaps we can continue this after you get through grade school?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I think our main problem is communication with one another. Perhaps we can continue this after you get through grade school?


Ahhh... personal insult. Beautiful counterpoint tactic. Please excuse me if i refrain from matching your eloquence of laughing faces. You're way too good for me at posting those! 

I'm done here... my grade school teacher is calling me.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Disagreeing and arguing is ok, but let's refrain from personal attacks.


----------

